# King's Bounty Amored Princess läuft nicht



## Space (21. Januar 2011)

*King's Bounty Amored Princess läuft nicht*

Guten. 
Ich habe mir den PC meiner Freundin auf ihrer bitte um hilfe mal angeschaut.
Folgendes total kurrioses problem tritt auf : 
Also sie spielt gerne Kings Bounty und auch den 2ten Teill Kings Bounty Amored Princess u.a zockt sie auch gerne Anno 1404 (Venedig) oder Heros 5.
Naja nun gut kein problem alle Titel laufen ohne beanstandung .
Jetzt kommts : Nur bei Amored Princess gibts einen Blue-screem. 
Sie hat folgenes System : AMD Sempron 3000+ , eine Radeon x1950pro Karte ,
100 Gig Festplatte , 2048 Ram und benutzt WINDOWS XP Service Pack 3.
Also ich habe kla logisch erst mal andere Grafikkarten Treiber auf gespielt da auch ihr Karten Treiber total veraltet war . Nun ja ok alles gehabt wie vorher alle Spiele laufen ohne anstand bis auf King's Bounty Amored Princess !
Hmm bin mir wirklich mehr wie nur etwas ratlos . 
Ich habe das Spiel auch schon mehre male neu instaliert und zu testzwecken das Spiel mal auf meinem PC instaliert wo es ohne zu nörseln leuft !
Dadrauf hin hab eich den Herrsteller des spiels mal angeschrieben ihre aus sage dazu : *IHRE HARDWARE ERFÜLLT NICHT DIE ANFORDERUNGEN DIE DAS SPIEL BENÖTIGT* !
So ein WITZ sag ich da mal nur . Shit Herrsteller einfacher können die es sich auch nicht machen ! Habe alles was die haben wollten über das PC System ihnen zu geschickt dann sorry sowas mehr als wie nur dummes .
Fakt ist sie hat das Spiel King's Bounty Amored Princess auf ihr jetziges PC System schon einmal durch gespielt !
Also ich weiß ehrlich nicht weiter wie oder was kann ich tun um das Spiel zum laufen zu bringen ! Wie gesagt habe sämtliche nur erdenkbaren Grafikkarten treiber aus probiert aber bis herr ohne erfolg.
Der Blue-screem sagt immer das irgentwas mit der Video Karte nicht stimmt . Wohlgemerkt es handelt sich um eine Radeon x1950 Pro AGP Karte !
Bitte um hilfe ! Danke euch im vorraus Andi !


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: King's Bounty Amored Princess läuft nicht*

Ich habe den Thread in das Strategiespiele-Forum gepackt. Passt besser dorthin. Ebenfalls habe ich einen aussagefähigen Titel dem Thread gegeben. 

Achte auch etwas auf deinen Satzbau. Multiple Satzzeichen müssen auch nicht sein.


----------



## Space (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: King's Bounty Amored Princess läuft nicht*

Jap danke dir ist ok !


----------



## amdfreak (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: King's Bounty Amored Princess läuft nicht*

Der Sempron 3000+ ist meiner Meinung nach zu schwach.


----------



## nulchking (23. Januar 2011)

Das system ist doch schon etwas schwach auf der brust, in welcher Aufloesung spielt sie denn?
Kam seit dem letzten durch spielen ein Patch raus?


----------



## newjohnny (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: King's Bounty Amored Princess läuft nicht*

Also: Während des Spielens ALLE nicht unbedingt notwendigen Hintergrundanwendungen schließen, Rechner (wenn er vom Stromnetz getrennt ist natürlich) öffnen (Seitenwand) und säubern. Das heißt: Staub entfernen. 
Dann z.B. den Msi Afterburner downloaden und installieren. Beobachte dort die Gpu-Temperatur unter Last! Somit kannst du dann mit Hilfe eines Tool wie dem Furmark feststellen, ob die Grafikkarte überhitzt. 
Der Virenschutz sollte während des Spielens inaktiv sein(wenn offline).
Zudem noch die Cpu- Temps auslesen (CoreTemp). 
Wenn etwas unklar ist, frag.
mfg


----------



## Space (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: King's Bounty Amored Princess läuft nicht*

Also Sie spielt immer in der auflösung 1024 # 768 .
Die Sicherheits-systeme wie Virenscanner ect. sind immer aus beim spielen.
Zur Temeratur benutzt Sie Speedfan und bis her wird keine Komponente zu heiß.
Kla das Sie beim spielen auch nie auf Maximum Details Spielt sondern immer auf mittlere  oder minimum Details. 
Der PC ist schon etwas betagt ( alt ) aber wie ich schon erwähnte Sie hat das Spiel schonmal auf dem System durchgespielt !
Zu den Bechmarks muß ich sagen habe bei ihr 3D Mark 2001 und 2003 laufen lassen ohne Probleme !


----------



## newjohnny (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: King's Bounty Amored Princess läuft nicht*

Hmm..
Hast du mal den Soundtreiber geupdatet (bei Onboard häufig Realtek oder Via Chipsatz)?
Guck trotzdem mal in den Rechner, Entstauben kann nie schaden.. 
Sonst: Deinstallation (hast du schon gemacht - ich weiß) und den Spielordner manuell löschen. 
Speedfan ist nicht so optimal zum Auslesen der Temps, sollte aber trotzdem grob stimmen.. 
Hast du mal den Kompatiblitätsmodus ausprobiert? (Bei einigen Spielen half bei mir absurder Weise der Win98 Modus. Dann natürlich als Admin ausführen. 
WENN kein Temperaturproblem vorliegt, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass es an einem Treiber liegt, da diese im Allgemeinen die häufigste Ursache für Abstürze sind..(Also wie gesagt: Soundtreiber cheken, Spielpatches etc.)

mfg


----------

